

Ask HN: Is AMD close to bankruptcy? - liukang

It&#x27;s losing in both CPU and GPU markets. Let&#x27;s not even talk about the mobile segment.
Follow up: What would it take for AMD to get back in the game?
======
cjfarivar
[http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/04/amd-on-ropes-from-
th...](http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/04/amd-on-ropes-from-the-top-of-
the-mountain-to-the-deepest-valleys/)

------
cjfarivar
[http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/04/the-rise-and-fall-
of...](http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/04/the-rise-and-fall-of-amd-how-
an-underdog-stuck-it-to-intel/)

